# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Help with identification please

## sarahsanders

I have been given this sword. A friend of my husband was given it by his now ex wife about 20 years ago and now just wants rid. I think its a replica, but I don't mind if it is, I just want to know what it a replica of.


Many thanks

----------


## Rob E. Ozias

Sarah.   I don't think it is a replica, it appears to be a 19th century Persian shamshir (scimitar) but one can't be positive without closer photos of the blade and hilt.

----------


## Norman McCormick

Hi,
I would say this is most certainly Indian and the latter half of the 19thC. It looks o.k. but with all the usual caveats.
Regards,
Norman.

----------


## sarahsanders

thanks I will try to get some bette pictures over the weekend

----------


## sarahsanders

it looks like a folded blade and the hilt seems copper plated

----------


## sarahsanders

more pictures

----------


## Ralph Grinly

It *looks* nice. I'm most certainly no expert, but it looks a most uncomfortable weapon to actually use seriously, what with that angle between horse's head and rest of hilt. To me, it looks like it'd "bite" pretty seriously on most hands ? I suspect it's more for show, than use.

----------


## sarahsanders

i can hold it comfortably. It seems awkward 


Hubby has done a video. Can anybody tell if the scabbard is leather, if it is how would we bring it back to look nice?

----------


## eric t

> Can anybody tell if the scabbard is leather, if it is how would we bring it back to look nice?


The scabbard is wood with a leather covering, you can use a leather treatment on it such as mink oil.

----------


## sarahsanders

thanks

----------

